# Pimentel on Glucose



## Moises (May 20, 2000)

1. Pimentel states on page 60, that glucose "is completely absorbed by the body within the first one or two feet of the gastrointestinal tract.2. His definition of "gastrointestinal tract" on page 136 says that it includes "the mouth, esophagus, stomach, small intestine, colon, rectum, and anus."3. From 1 and 2, above, that tells me that glucose is probably absorbed before it has a chance to enter the duodenum.My conclusion is confirmed by Pimentel's claim on page 95 that glucose _never_ [edit: this word added later, whoops!  ] reaches the small intestine.My question is, how is this possible? I can swallow some glucose, so it's not all absorbed in my mouth. Is it all absorbed in the esophagus? That seems highly unlikely to me. I can't believe there is enough time.If I am correct, that means that Pimentel must believe that all of the glucose is absorbed in the stomach. But does the stomach absorb nutrients into the bloodstream? I never thought that was possible.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I believe glucose is absorbed in the small intestine, but it is quick so I could believe first couple of feet of the small intestine rather than before it even gets to your stomach.Sometimes books are not nearly as well fact checked as they should be (or changes are made by editors that aren't rechecked and not caught), so if you find something that makes no sense in a book it usually defaults to the most reasonable meaning.


----------



## Moises (May 20, 2000)

Hi Kathleen,Thanks, for helping me out with this. I was actually hoping that you would chime in on this one. After I posted it, I found one site that says, "The stomach absorbs water, glucose and salts." But I have no idea how trustworthy this site is. I see other sites that say glucose is absorbed in the jejunum. This one, for example.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I know pure glucose gets into the blood stream pretty fast, so I wouldn't rule out some absoption in the stomach.After all how fast glucose gets into the blood is the basis of the Glycemic index and pure glucose (as well as easy to break down starches) are the fastest and other carbohydrates take a lot longer as they either aren't easy to break down or have to be converted to glucose before you see them in the blood stream.I'm not sure I've found anything that I would completely trust as having the real answer, yet.


----------

